# Graco problem



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

As many of you guys know, I have a graco texspray mark IV, its designed to spray joint compund for level5 finish. It can't handle the grit from drywall compund so I decided to switch it over to a paint spryer. I sprayed a house this week with it, the first time it has had paint in it. Well, anyway, its leaking ( I should say blasting) paint up from the lower foot connection, around the O ring. Anyone got an idea of whats happening??? I will send it back in to get it rebuilt again, but was wondering if anyone has had this problem before.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nope, I never had the problems from big blue that you have. If I am understanding where it is leaking it probably is a ring.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Nope, I never had the problems from big blue that you have. If I am understanding where it is leaking it probably is a ring.


 At the bottom of the shaft is a nut, that you knock off with a hammer. It holds the ball (check valve). It has an o ring at the top of the nut, that is where it is leaking(at an alarming rate). I tightened it up but to little avail. 

Perhaps I should start with a new o-ring ?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

My airlessco is leaking from there as well, and its that o ring. I would start there. 

When someone put it back on the ring was in caddy wampus and got bent up. Leaks like crazy now, and I haven't gotten around to fixing it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> My airlessco is leaking from there as well, and its that o ring. I would start there.
> 
> When someone put it back on the ring was in caddy wampus and got bent up. Leaks like crazy now, and I haven't gotten around to fixing it.


:yes: :thumbsup:

O-ring

Buy some extras and keep them in a small "tackle box" type container. Like the ones for small nuts and bolts. Keep all of your spray parts together. Its pretty easy to muck one of those rings up, or lose one. They're not expensive, and come in most rebuild kits. In fact, depending on the manufacturer, you may only be able to get these in a rebuild kit  .


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Captain and his Graco's. A love-hate affair. More hate than love if you ask me


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

The Airlessco's have reversible seals. If it isn't too distorted you can try reversing it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> The Airlessco's have reversible seals. If it isn't too distorted you can try reversing it.


Reversible "seats" Wolf, the o-rings are teflon, not reversible :jester: :thumbsup:


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

The inlet valve seat could be fouled or the large 0 ring is shot or installed wrong. Speeflo Hydra Mastic rigs rock for level 5 finish!


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

sounds like the teflon oring on the botton of the fluid section screen is damaged. those particular teflon o-rings are not sold individually. I can send you one if you need it.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Captain and his Graco's. A love-hate affair. More hate than love if you ask me


 LOL I hear ya,, I love the way it sprays PAINT, hate the way it breaks down with mud. Therefore I have decided to keep it in paint and out of the mud.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Reversible "seats" Wolf, the o-rings are teflon, not reversible :jester: :thumbsup:


You're right - my mistake. I thought about it during the day, but was away from the computer. Still haven't downloaded the PT app for the IPhone....


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Heres a cpl picsof the culprit


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

That o-ring is basically useless on that pump. It doesn't do much at all really, it just keeps paint from leaking out.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> That o-ring is basically useless on that pump. It doesn't do much at all really, it just keeps paint from leaking out.


lmao


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> That o-ring is basically useless on that pump. It doesn't do much at all really, it just keeps paint from leaking out.


 I think your pulling my chain,,, anyway, it sure ain't keeping the paint from leaking out.

On another note,, that does look like an o-ring, don't it ???


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Craig I am sending you 2 teflon o-rings in the US Mail tomorrow along with an exploded photo of the pump to show which oring to change. the one that is in your unit is either broken or worn out. when you change the oring problem solved. this particular oring is not rubber it is white teflon.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

i wanted to send them yesterday but had none. they arrive tomorrow am and will go out tomorrow as well. you should see them Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

mr.fixit said:


> Hey Craig I am sending you 2 teflon o-rings in the US Mail tomorrow along with an exploded photo of the pump to show which oring to change. the one that is in your unit is either broken or worn out. when you change the oring problem solved. this particular oring is not rubber it is white teflon.


 Thanks for the help,,,

But mostly thanks for walking me through the problem (in pm's) and explaining what was really going on with my pump.

Its something out of the ordinary when someone helps you these days for no good reason, cept they care.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Thanks for the help,,,
> 
> But mostly thanks for walking me through the problem (in pm's) and explaining what was really going on with my pump.
> 
> Its something out of the ordinary when someone helps you these days for no good reason, cept they care.


It is great to be able to run into good people and to be able to network with them, Jack is top notch from everything I hear. :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> It is great to be able to run into good people and to be able to network with them, Mr Fix it is top notch from everything I hear. :thumbsup:


 Not only top notch,, he actually knows what he's talking about !!!!!!:notworthy:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats pretty cool of you Mr.


----------



## wapapaint.com (Feb 20, 2011)

*Graco - great company*

Removed by mod

Last Warning. 
http://wapapaint.com/main.sc


----------

